# Pero ¿qué haces?



## DrLindenbrock

Ciao a tutti!
Vorrei essere sicuro che l'espressione _Pero ¿qué haces? _(con tutti i punti esclamativi che servono) corrisponda esattamente (o quasi) all'espressione italiana _Ma che fai!?_
Mi sembra di aver sentito questa espressione varie volte, e compare in sei post qui su WR, quindi al 95% mi è chiaro.
Potreste aiutarmi a cancellare ogni dubbio? 
In particolare mi interessa l'uso che se ne fa in Spagna, e se eventualmente è più caratteristica di alcune regioni piuttosto che di altre.
E in ogni caso, è molto usata? O esiste però vi sono altri modi di dire più diffusi?
Grazie mille!


----------



## traduttrice

Non sono capace di darti una risposta più lunga di un "sì".


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In questo caso, la brevità mi è di conforto. 
Ok, allora lo userò di continuo e sembrerà normalissimo.
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Elisabetha76

Yo te hablo en nombre de los españoles cuando te digo que la expresión "Pero ¿qué haces?" es idéntica a "Cosa fai?" y " Ma che fai?". Lo usamos exáctamente para las mismas cuestiones que en Italia. Lo que pasa es que lo usamos mucho como expresión idiomática, que en Italia podría ser (corrígeme si me equivoco) "cazzo fá".



> Devi usare  quando scrivi un termine volgare, come ti è stato già ripetutamente fatto notare.


----------



## Silvia10975

Elisabetha76 said:


> Yo te hablo en nombre de los españoles cuando te digo que la expresión "Pero ¿qué haces?" es idéntica a "Cosa fai?" y " Ma che fai?". Lo usamos exáctamente para las mismas cuestiones que en Italia. Lo que pasa es que lo usamos mucho como expresión idiomática, que en Italia podría ser (corrígeme si me equivoco) "cazzo fá".



Se dice, claro "'zzo fai", pero como imaginas, es un poco grosero al revés de "pero ¿qué haces?" que no suena así (seguramente hay la versión grosera de la expresión española también, ¿no? –no es necesario que la pongas jeje–). Pues prefiero "ma che fai!?"
Silvia.


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con Silvia.
Por cierto, cuál sería, si existe, la versión más vulgar en español? _Qué coño haces_ está bien?


----------



## sabrinita85

DrLindenbrock said:


> In particolare mi interessa l'uso che se ne fa in Spagna, e se eventualmente è più caratteristica di alcune regioni piuttosto che di altre.
> E in ogni caso, è molto usata? O esiste però vi sono altri modi di dire più diffusi?
> Grazie mille!


Sì, è molto usato qui, nella mia regione, e penso che in tutta la Spagna è usato, così come gli italiani usano in tutto il Paese "ma che fai?".

Una variante è: *Pero, ¿qué estás haciendo?* (= _ma che stai facendo?_).
Però, indubbiamente si usa di più la forma al presente semplice.
La stessa cosa succede con "Pero, ¿qué dices?" (= _ma che dici?_)


----------



## NoOrK

Aquí en españa, sinceramente, como no sea un amigo o una persona que le guste hablar normal sin añadir aumentativos a la frase, raramente encontrarás esta. Es más, se le añade un "coño" "diablos" "carajo" "mierda".

Pero ¿Qué coño haces tío?
Pero ¿Qué diablos haces tío?
Pero ¿Qué carajo haces tío?
Pero ¿Qué clase de mierda estás haciendo tío?

En italiano, vendría a ser

Scusa, che cazzo sta facciendo?
Scusa, che diabolo stai facciendo?
Scusa, ma che cagata stai facciendo?
Scusa, ma che cacchio stai facciendo?

Adiverto. Muy, muy vulgar.


----------



## irene.acler

NoOrK said:


> Scusa, che cazzo sta/i facendo?
> Scusa, cosa diavolo stai facendo?--> no se usa mucho, por lo menos donde vivo yo
> Scusa, ma che cagata stai facendo? --> tampoco esta se usa mucho por aquí
> Scusa, ma che cacchio stai facendo? /che cacchio fai?


 
He comentado unas cositas, Neuromante


----------



## Neuromante

Por mi, perfecto, pero te advierto que ese mensaje que comentas es de NoOrK


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Silvia.
> Por cierto, cuál sería, si existe, la versión más vulgar en español? _Qué coño haces_ está bien?


 
Perfecto Irene, es muy muy muy habitual.



NoOrK said:


> Aquí en españa, sinceramente, como no sea un amigo o una persona que le guste hablar normal sin añadir aumentativos a la frase, raramente encontrarás esta. Es más, se le añade un "coño" "diablos" "carajo" "mierda".
> 
> Pero ¿Qué coño haces tío?
> Pero ¿Qué diablos haces tío?
> Pero ¿Qué carajo haces tío?
> Pero ¿Qué clase de mierda estás haciendo tío
> 
> Adiverto. Muy, muy vulgar.


 
Se te olvidó una..."¿pero qué cojones haces"?. Creo que ésta sí sería la más habitual.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Por mi, perfecto, pero te advierto que ese mensaje que comentas es de NoOrK


 
Oddio! Ajajajaj, perdona Neuromante, qué despistada


----------



## irene.acler

krolaina said:


> Perfecto Irene, es muy muy muy habitual.


 
Gracias


----------

